# Neuvation Wheels...



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Anybody riding them? 

Opinions?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Great customer service, great price. 

I don't ride them anymore since I had a rear wheel fail. Sold the replacement.
They say that the kinks are out of the product line now. 
Guess I was the lab rat.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

They seem to be a performance best bang for the buck company. 

Their wheelsets seem to be really nicely priced.
And while nothing is fullproof, I like to buy as much reliability as I can afford.
So I always try to buy something that gives the most for the money. 

Aestetically? Nice wheels.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I had a set of the earlier ones and wound up selling them. I've heard they've improved and I need a cheap pr of race wheels so I'm giving them another shot, although this time it's the R28 aeros which should be a bit beefier-I kept snapping spokes on the rear.


----------



## TS2213 (Feb 15, 2008)

I bought a pair of R28 Aero's last year. I must say, I have been very satisfied with the wheelset. They have been used on my training bike, in all sorts of road conditions and weather, I put about 3,000 miles on them last year and they have not required any maitenance. I have even raced them and were happy with the results. I am a 185lb rider with a heavy sprint and they have handled the heavy load as well. for the money..they are a 'must have'


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Great wheels for the money.

I rode on a set of M28 Aero2's last year, put close to 6000 miles on them though both racing and training and they held up perfect. I'm a bigger rider 5'11" and vary between 190-200 pounds....Time Trial/sprinter type of rider.

I'd still be riding them this year, however I picked up a powertap that had a built rear wheel with a Mavic Open Pro, so I had a matching front wheel built up to go with it for my racing/training wheels.

Overall, excellent wheels...and I've heard nothing but good things about their customer service...though I never had to use it myself. With that said they were quick to answer e-mails when I had questions.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

If you only ride Conti's don't get them. It's torture to get a Continental tire on an R28sl.

Customer service is great. They're pretty light.

I'm riding Open Pro's now though.


----------



## gande_bike (Feb 28, 2006)

I have had the M28s for a couple of years and haven't had any problems. Stiff, not overly heavy (1750 or so), and pretty tough (I'm pushing 190 lbs). The only truing I've had to do was from an overshift that sent the rear mech through the spokes (took out two spokes). I have Contis on them and have no problem getting them on and off. When I'm ready for new wheels, I will look around but will definitely consider Neuvations again.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. Good info. 

If I didn't mention it, this is for my first "real" road bike, an entry-level '08 Trek 1.5. 
I have OEM Bonty SSRs on it now which I hear are strong, but if I could shed a few pounds for under $300. without getting weaker rims, then I definitely will when I start riding 
a lot in the next few weeks.


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a set of M28 Aero 3's. They only have about 400mi on them but, so far they have been great. You can't beat the price. They spin smooth and true.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

im also considering the m28 aero3...
how are they at staying true?


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

daivs_T said:


> im also considering the m28 aero3...
> how are they at staying true?


As I said, I only have about 400mi on them but, so far they are nice and true. I am also about 195# so, they take alot of abuse on out of the saddle climbs. I have no complaints with these wheels.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

the M28's are clinchers ? tubular?


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

daivs_T said:


> the M28's are clinchers ? tubular?


Clinchers


----------



## bicicletă (Aug 18, 2008)

I really like my Neuvation M28 SLs. Spin forever. Easily serviceable. Not heavy at 1595g. Ideal for my 130lb. weight.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Also have some M28SL's...very nice wheels for the $$. I have about 1K on my set and the front has remained dead-on. The rear has been trued once and it was barely off. Getting the stickers off has been the most work I've put into them.


----------



## pbayne (Sep 2, 2008)

Like everyone else said, the wheels are good. If money is not an issue then there are stronger and lighter wheels out there, but they start at around $1000.

I was using R28 SL's as my race wheels. They seemed pretty tough so I ended up putting them on my cross bike. After one season of cross they are still true.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Only a couple hundred miles as well so I can't vouch for durability - I went with the M28 Aero3's. No problem for me and I weigh 210.

Didn't notice anyone mention it, but the fact that I can spin the rear wheel and not have any clicking... ahhhhhhhh. Love it 

They're light, the look great, feel stiff - no complaints here yet.

-Chris


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

So we're talking about a set of good strong wheels that look great and that weigh about 1750g's for only $199.?

No "catch"?


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> So we're talking about a set of good strong wheels that look great and that weigh about 1750g's for only $199.?
> 
> No "catch"?


When I got them I believe they were $230 with the free 2 year wheel protection plan upgrade.

And it would appear there's no catch, assuming the new generation of hubs really fixed the issues from the last gen. Honestly, I've read nothing but good reviews and they respond to e-mails ASAP regardless of what you're asking. I don't think you can go wrong with them.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> So we're talking about a set of good strong wheels that look great and that weigh about 1750g's for only $199.?
> 
> No "catch"?


I paid $254.88 including shipping for my M28's in May of last year. The M28's weigh 1854 grams with the skewers. They are heavier than I'd like but for the price they are unbeatable. The hubs are smooth and I haven't had to true them once yet. They are not my "dream" wheelset by any stretch of the imagination, but they are great in their own right. I highly recommend them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sebastionmerckx (Mar 6, 2008)

They are very reliable wheels for most people. I however did have quite a bit of trouble with the rear wheel. I am also a big time masher and am almost 205. If you are either of those ,perhaps go elsewhere with a higher spoke count.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for the input. 

Bunn, nice ride. And...what would your dream set be? 

Curty, yep, I'm at that 205 range (but going back down to the 180lb range). 

The only reason I was planning to swap out the wheels on my stock Trek 1.5 was because I thought I came across a great set of rims for the price 
(a set of stock 2008 Madone Race Lites for $250. with under 100 miles on them). 

But having researched here, the price is higher than the going rate. 
I'm not saying that their not worth it, but right now, there are RL's going for up to a hundred dollars less. 

This wasn't about my having to swap out my wheelset 
(my stock SSR's are heavy, but their strong and at just under 21lbs stock, 
my 1.5 isn't exactly a tank for a guy who just came off of a 33lb MTB). 

But, getting the RL's would knock 3lbs off of my bike bringing it down to 17lbs with the switch from stock pedals to clipless. 
And all this for 250 bucks (I already have the clipless). 

That's what got me to looking around and while the Neuvations come in at about 200 grams more than the RL's, 
they seem to have less issues with riders my current size. 

Again, thanks for the input. I wasn't running to change my wheelset anytime soon, but now, it looks like it's worth it. 

I wonder, can I fit my SSR's (700c) to my 27" vintage road bike?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

BunnV

Sweet lookin' ride!!!!!


----------



## nwroadie (Jan 5, 2009)

I've had a couple of sets and used them for both training and racing and have really enjoyed the ride; also the customer service is great, John really backs his product.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Oldteen said:


> BunnV
> 
> Sweet lookin' ride!!!!!


Thank you! I appreciate that.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

2ndGen said:


> Bunn, nice ride. And...what would your dream set be?


Thanks! My dream set?

These: http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...-standard-3-clincher-wheelset-5293.366.0.html 

I'll be dreaming for a LONG time.


----------



## parleenyc (Jun 22, 2008)

M28 SL's here. I beat the crap outta them, train & race, and I weigh ~175 plus ride on lousy roads often. So far so good. For the price, they're almost a throwaway item if needed. Can't beat that. Front wheel still perfect after several k miles, rear wheel a little outta whack by a mm or two but that's thanks to hitting pothole so hard & going so fast that I'd have very likely destroyed just about any other wheel. Maybe lucked out but who knows.

The stickers: heinous. But, hair dryer + goo gone + about 30 minutes elbow grease and they all come off.

Skip the ceramic bearing upgrade, it's not worth it. The stock bearings very smooth and roll great. Enduro ceramic bearings not so hot either, can be hit or miss on quality control.

Neuvation customer service absolutely, positively first class--hands down. I once had some issues with a much older wheel set of theirs (R28 SL3), and they took care of things immediately and without question. Blew me away how fast & how responsive they were.

Again, so far so good on M28 SL's. I liked 'em enough that I bought another set for another bike.

Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Search is your friend!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/search.php?searchid=2173736

http://www.roadbikereview.com/mfr/neuvation-cycling/MPR_12881crx.aspx


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I have a pair of M28 aero 3's.

I've had my front wheel for nearly six months and have put about 500 winter hours on it and it is still a dream. The rear wheel was put on my new bike (along with the front one too.) and has about 200 miles on it. I know this isn't OMG miles, but just adding my bit of info. They stay pretty true, but I really want to know if John is going to have a R28 sl5 wheelset out anytime soon (front AND rear)... \

I'll have some tax money to burn, and wouldn't mind spending more over at neuvation!!!


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

M28 Aero 3s here. Got about 150 miles on them so far, so no real durability rating from me. But it was a bit odd the first time I hit a stout cross wind with those aero spokes. Did not freak me, but I was surprised it really made that much of a difference. I could feel the wind blowing the front wheel sideways slightly. Agian, not bad, just different.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

My input: Heard TONS of good stuff about them. Got a rear Aero4... had a little wobble in the axle - about 1mm side to side at the rim. They swapped it right away no hassles. The pawls were noisy on old one, very quiet initially on new. Wobble fixed, but now it sounds as if the axle is bent (the pawl sound indicates this, but it could just be grease in it. I'm thinking there might be quality control issues with the hubs. The rim itself is perfectly true. 
I haven't contacted about the "issue" because I don't like to complain, and because I haven't taken it apart to verify whether it is truly a bent axle or just grease spread unevenly.
However, my issue aside, I do recommend them. They look fantastic, are priced right, and overall a great value. I do think my next wheel purchase will be OP's/Ultegra though...


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

They roll fast too. After a 30 mile group ride, I began to notice every time we would hit a hill and then drop down the other side I was able to coast where everyone else was peddling fast. We would split up, so there was little drafting. But they would peddle and I would coast and have to brake to keep from running ahead.

I have no idea if this is some kind of anomaly or anecdotal evidence. This was just my experience. Your milage may vary.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

Great wheels with an unbeatable price. Highly recommend them:thumbsup:


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm 205 also and a big chain ring guy. I've mashed the crap out of M28s a few times. The Aero1's and 2's crear wheel couldn't hold up for more than a year with my style of riding. I would break a few spokes, then the hub would be next. Each time Mr Neugent of Neuvation replaced them when I had a problem without any issues and in little time. He really stands behind his product. My current set are the Aero 3s and I don't see the end for these wheels. They just keep going without a hitch despite the fact I've ridden them twice as long and on they've taken more abuse than their predecessors. However, I haven't even needed a wheel truing yet. 7,000 miles and still true. Yeah, I'd buy another pair and when I get down to 175 lbs, I'm buy a pair of the R-series.


----------



## flyboy50 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm using R28 SL3s from last year as racing/good weather wheels. They are true after about 2000 miles, and they've taken some pretty deep potholes. I weigh 165 and even in a sprint they feel extremely stiff. 

John also has incredible customer service. I've read a lot of testimonials of people breaking a wheel and John just sending them a new one. 

If I had the cash right now I would totally buy at least one more set, because I love these wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm leaning towards the R28 Aero 4's.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

2ndGen said:


> I'm leaning towards the R28 Aero 4's.


That's what I'll likely get.


----------



## jonathanb (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a set of M28 Aero 2's. Good wheels for the money. I put about 10,000 hard miles on mine (lots of climbing and descending, over some nasty roads - plus I weigh about 225), then broke a spoke on the rear wheel. I've since broken a couple more, so it seems like once they start going, the low spoke count creates stress on the spokes that didn't break. I still use them, although they are now doing service on my rain bike.

JB


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never ridden them before, so I shouldn't even chime in. But everything I've ever read on all the various forums from day one all serve to illustrate that the company stands behind it's products 100%. And from what I've read, they are great to deal with. Thus, simple logic offers that in a best case scenario, you'll enjoy a great product at a great price. In a worst case scenario, based on what I've read, they strive to make their customer's happy/resolve any issues. What more can you really ask from anyone?


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

do regular wheel magnets work on the m28 aero?
or would i need a different magnet since these spokes are wider?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

cfoster said:


> ............everything I've ever read on all the various forums from day one all serve to illustrate that the company stands behind its products 100%. And from what I've read, they are great to deal with. Thus, simple logic offers that in a best case scenario, you'll enjoy a great product at a great price. In a worst case scenario, based on what I've read, they strive to make their customer's happy/resolve any issues. What more can you really ask from anyone?


Chris, I once knew a wise old fellow who stated that "You can always tell a bird by its chirp". I've never forgotten that and it's oh so true.


----------



## jonathanb (Jan 19, 2007)

The magnet that came with my Sigma computer fit fine. The spokes are wide, but not as wide as, say, Mavic Ksyriums. BTW, I have the Aero 2's - don't know if they've changed the spokes as they've updated the wheels.

JB


----------



## MRM1 (Sep 13, 2008)

I have M28 Aero 3s and the magnet from my Garmin Edge 305 Candence sensor for the rear wheel fit fine.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

*I concur*

 I've got the M28Aero3's and the sensor for the for the CatEye Strada Cadence fits just fine.


----------



## Rouleur (Mar 5, 2004)

*How accurate are Neuvation weight's*

I am thinking about the Neuvation R Tubulars for cross. Their advertised weight is 600g front and 800g rear. Seems pretty light (1400g) for the build. Anyone with experience out there on the general accuracy of their posted weights?

Thanks


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Rouleur said:


> I am thinking about the Neuvation R Tubulars for cross. Their advertised weight is 600g front and 800g rear. Seems pretty light (1400g) for the build. Anyone with experience out there on the general accuracy of their posted weights?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I have a set of M28 Aero3's and M28 SL's - all four wheels were within 10 grams of the specified weights.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Rouleur said:


> I am thinking about the Neuvation R Tubulars for cross. Their advertised weight is 600g front and 800g rear. Seems pretty light (1400g) for the build. Anyone with experience out there on the general accuracy of their posted weights?
> 
> Thanks


My R28aero4's are spot-on advertised weight.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

What difference would I notice with a set of the R28 aero4's? They are replacing my stock Shimano WH R500 set which are a little more than 1/2 pound heavier. Other than weight will these spin up better, any other benefits? thanks.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You should notice that hey spin up better but I can't say for sure. One thing I can definitely tell you is that they will spin faster and much longer than the Shimanos. My M28 Aero 3s spin longer than my riding buddy's scandium and carbon Dura Ace wheelsets. Not only that, he is running ceramic bearings in both wheelsets. I'd expect even better from any R28- Aero or SL. Also, these wheels are eerily quiet. You can literally sneak up on someone without them knowing you're there. By the way, avoid the ceramic bearing option. They aren't going to help them spin any better. Actually ceramic wears out faster and are more expensive to replace. A few bike shops have told me that you'll have to be spinning at around 10,000 rpms to even get any benefit from ceramic bearings. They sell them because people ask fo rthem.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Actually John doesn't even sell the ceramic bearings anymore. He's got a little note on his page explaining why.

Asad


----------



## TnFeltRider (Jul 27, 2008)

M28 Aero3s on my Felt F90, really brought my bike to life, I'm 197 lb and no problems, they look killer and roll forever.
There was a problem with the front wheel out of the box, kinda grabby at the joint, John replaced it instantly and he paid for return shipping.
I will consider one of his bikes when it's time for the next one.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

I recently picked up a set of M28 Aero3s. I weight 110 Kilos and John said they'd be strong enough for me - so far it seems that he is correct (I still feel better if they were at least 20/24). I don't have enough miles on them (soon to become trainer miles  ), but they roll so smoothly that I felt like I had a new bike. The stiffness is excellent - out of the saddle climes present no signficant deflection. The wheels feel solid.

QC maybe be a different issue, at least with the rims. I had to do some light sanding to get the mating surfaces (rim joint) to be smooth, especially the braking surfaces. No problems now. 

I'm really looking forward to putting some decent miles on them starting next spring.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I am a seasoned Neuvation wheel rider. I've been riding them since the R350 (pre M28s)were being sold. While the R350s served me well, I went through some issues with the M28 Aeros- breaking spokes and hubs. Now keep in mind that I was 232 lbs at one time and these are 16 front/20 rear spoke wheels. John Neugent upgraded me to the Aero 2s and within a year I started having the same issues with those too. I've always had at least a pair or two of back up wheels so it was more of an annoyance than anything else. Still, John Neugent went out of his way to correct the issue every time and efficiently. My last replacement was the then new M28 Aero3 wheelset. These wheels are a dream!! I ride them religiously and they have not failed. The hub design has changed and it looks beefier. The driveside of the hub no longer has the flanges but it's a solid circle. Man these wheels are responsive (which doesn't say too much since even the Aero3s predecessors were great in that area). Only now they are more durable. In all honesty, this set actually weighed in at 1705 grams- which is less than Neuvation claimed. Not that it really matters to me but for racers, this could be a deal breaker. I continue to come back because the customer service is second to none. If John Neugent believes that these are good wheels then I'm a believer after the service he has given me time and time again. The M28 Aero3 wheels are a definite improvement and after 8,700 miles there are no signs that these wheels are nearing the end of their term. When I get below 200 lbs, I will be looking into an R28SL4 purchase. BTW, my other two wheelsets are a pair of 32 spoke Velocity Deep Vs and a pair of Mavic Ksyrium SLs.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

terbennett said:


> The M28 Aero3 wheels are a definite improvement and after 8,700 miles there are no signs that these wheels are nearing the end of their term.


Good to hear! I still wish the M28 Aero3s came 20/24 - I'd feel less worried that a broken front spoke wouldn't lead to a face plant.


----------

